# Please help- 12 weeks nub is forked but points up???



## c.m.c

Hi everyone, I’ve heard girl nubs look like a fork and boys point up. I’m not sure if this image is a proper side view or if this is even a nub??? Any help any ideas or guesses ? I’m totally clueless


----------



## c.m.c

c.m.c said:


> Hi everyone, I’ve heard girl nubs look like a fork and boys point up. I’m not sure if this image is a proper side view or if this is even a nub??? Any help any ideas or guesses ? I’m totally clueless


I can’t seem to upload this image 

Can anyone see the picture?


----------



## c.m.c

Hope this works


----------



## love.peace

Ah yes I see it. I really think you're having a boy. 
If you look on intended.com you can see that some boy nubs are still forked but are always pointing up rather than straight or down x


----------



## love.peace

Ingender.com


----------



## CC94

I honestly don’t think that’s a nub , I’m sorry!!


----------



## c.m.c

love.peace said:


> Ah yes I see it. I really think you're having a boy.
> If you look on intended.com you can see that some boy nubs are still forked but are always pointing up rather than straight or down x

Thank you for replying. I will take a wee look at that site. I won’t get my hopes up about having a blue one... I will update when I have my 16 week scan


----------



## c.m.c

CC94 said:


> I honestly don’t think that’s a nub , I’m sorry!!

Thanks, I know it’s a funny angle of the baby so not sure... I have 2 images do not sure if I’ve accidentally posted the same ones towce but both have that thing pointing up I’m not sure myself as it’s not the typical nice side view you see online. Thanks so much for having a look.


----------



## c.m.c

Anyone guesses... this is my 13 week scan pic x


----------

